# Free knitting patters



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I just found a GREAT new site that has free knitting patterns! Wanted to share it with you guys!

The site is http://www.KnitHit.com

My favorite is Falling leaves!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Oh, yes! Thx.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

And welcome to KP.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks !


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

very cool website - thank you so much for posting!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty,thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link, and welcome from Portsmouth, glad you joined us. :thumbup:


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Great site. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

great site, really like, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

This is just what I was looking for. So many wonderful stitch patterns. Thank you so much.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

Thank you very much :thumbup:


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you! I just downloaded 3 of them!


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you Agatha.bg,
I really love the patterns.
Very kind of you to share.
Grant


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, lovely stitches!


----------



## prokia (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Meanjean (Jan 26, 2014)

When the pattern says for stitches 22 + 2 - does that mean to cast on 24 stitches? Also when the pattern says to do the edge stitch - what is the edge stitch? I've never done any lace patterns - I'm a novice. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Lovely site, lovely stitches.
My fave - http://knithit.com/honeycomb-knitting-pattern/

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Yes, I believe, you cast on 24 stitches.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Me too....thanks so much for sharing it!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Meanjean said:


> When the pattern says for stitches 22 + 2 - does that mean to cast on 24 stitches? Also when the pattern says to do the edge stitch - what is the edge stitch? I've never done any lace patterns - I'm a novice. Any help would be appreciated.


22 (or any multiples of 22) then there are 2 extra stitches so you can make an edge by knitting the first and last stitch


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the great link!


----------



## NancyB in AZ (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

thanks cant wait to look!


----------



## Nana Cheryl (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you!! I have been looking for some of these!!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Welcome to KP and thanks for the thread.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you for the warm welcoming. 
I happy you like it too. 

The fact that knithit.com provides diagrams too in additions to the written instructions makes it easy for me to navigate through the pattern.


----------



## Jean C. (Aug 14, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

Have you seen the honeycomb lace?

http://knithit.com/honeycomb-knitting-pattern/

Perfect for spring/summer sweater.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

What a great site - thank you


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

Very pretty, thanks for the link.


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

Very usable. So great you shared!


----------



## iloveknitting72 (Mar 14, 2014)

I liked so much to discover this website, thank you!


----------



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

This site is truly amazing.
What a discovery!


----------



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm glad you guys like it.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing & welcome to KP.


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Great. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

Guys, have you notice that you can subscribe to receive new free stitch patterns every week? 

That is great!
Subscribed!


----------



## SharonLucas (May 6, 2013)

That is awesome. I subscribed too.


----------



## Agatha_bg (Mar 26, 2014)

Love this Honeycomb mesh stitch. Perfect for summer top.

http://knithit.com/honeycomb-knit-stitch/


----------



## Juden99 (Apr 5, 2014)

Agatha_bg said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I just found a GREAT new site that has free knitting patterns! Wanted to share it with you guys!
> 
> ...


Oooooh! Thank you!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

great web site, thanks for sharing.


----------



## maria4maria (Jun 15, 2013)

Very usable and informative.
So great you shared!


----------

